# Worming Your Skunks



## skunks rule (Jan 26, 2011)

Ok, this is my first post so hope it all goes well lol
Ive visited 3 different 'exotic' vets in my area regarding worming my skunks and all 3 have advised differently...... some monthly, some 3 monthly and one every 6 months! and all of them advise a different product, some for dogs, some for cats, some that are for both dog and cat ie. Panacur paste......
And after loads of searching there doesnt seem to be any posts on here on this subject......
So come on guys time to share :2thumb:
What wormers do you use and how often do you use them???


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Last one I bought was for a small dog and it was in liquid form as digger always finds the little pill and spits it out. Sorry can't remember the name but we do her approx every 3 months.


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

There's a thread on the exotic keepers forum in the skunk den section.

How often depends on your skunks - how much rumaging they do in the garden, if wild birds can access their outside area, if you feed raw meats, if they are full of worms.

Drontal can be used on skunks, so can panacur. I have tried (for my skunks!) panacur liquid in some yoghurt, but I'm not overly convinced it worked. I'm going to try drontal next time.

My two do not seem to have a problem with worms, so I only do them twice a year. I know of others who had to do theirs monthly for a while to get things under control, then 3 monthly after that. 

Living conditions are important - if there are worm eggs being passed in the environemnt, they will reinfect. I'd suggest worming your skunks at the same time as your dogs/cats if you have them.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Panacur, Dronatal & Milbemax are the ones I have used. I think most people use the small dog versions; I know I do :2thumb:

As Loderuna said, the frequency will depend on the wormer & how your skunks are kept etc. Personally I tend to worm every 3 months

I found Milbemax to be the most effective but these have to come via the vet & recently both my vets have only been stocking the chewable tablets which made the skunks sick. Apparently according to the manufacturer the normal tablet form is still available - so I might be asking my vet for a prescription to buy them on the Internet :whistling2:


----------

